# Sticky  Please Read - Important Notice: Self-Medication



## Cloudy

*Hello 

Please be advised that Fertility Friends does not endorse or support people self-medicating drugs of any kind. This can include, but is not limited to, taking different doses of drugs prescribed to you, taking drugs prescribed for others, taking drugs prescribed for another purpose, going against the recommendations of your GP/Dr, taking excess doses of over-the-counter medications/supplements, or using left-over fertility medication without monitoring by, or knowledge of, your Dr/Clinic.

Such self-medication practices can be dangerous. We appreciate that this is often a frustrating journey, and such decisions are often made with the best of intentions. We also understand that often this is done by people who have done a lot of their own research and are very well-informed about what they are doing. However, due to the potential problems we strongly suggest that you discuss this directly with your GP/Clinic/Pharmacist/Nurse/Practitioner.

Due to our concerns regarding the practice of self medication you may see a disclaimer, like the one below, added to your post:




Please Note: Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering. We strongly advise you to seek advice from your GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature and do not do so without professional medical supervision/approval.

Click to expand...

[size=12pt]This disclaimer is added not only for the benefit of the original poster, but also for anyone reading the post. It is not a reprimand and the decision of whether a post warrants a disclaimer is not always clear. Please do not be offended if one is added incorrectly, if one is not added when it might appear to need one, or if your comments have been misunderstood: we Moderators are only human and doing our best, and always do so with the best of intentions 

I hope that all makes sense, but please do feel free to contact me if you have any further questions.

Cloudy - FF Moderator

Xxx

*


----------

